# Ballyhood ilander



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I purchased a hood for a ballyhoo that is chrome with eyes to try out. However I can not get it to run right. I pin rigged it just like I do on every thing else but it just spins. I made sure the hook was lined up freely in the body so that it was pulling from the nose. So my question is do any of you have any experience with this lure and how do you rig it?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have used them twice.......about eight years ago. You are experiencing why those were the last times. You can get them to swim straight at slower speeds, but they just seem to refuse above 6 knots


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I never really understood the need as circle hook rigging ballyhoo is fairly simple if I am slow trolling ballyhoo, if I trolling at normal speeds I want all lures with no ballyhoo. Its like they were trying to solve a problem that's not a problem


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Well that makes me feel better about my rigging skills. I was trying to run it about 7.5 knots and it just wouldn't do it. So it's a good lure to pull at 1-4 knots?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Were you asking about circle hook rigging?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

No I was still referring to the hood.


----------

